# Labdoor reviews top 60 Protein Powders



## chicken_hawk (Feb 1, 2015)

Too much to copy and paste.

Link: https://labdoor.com/rankings/protein


Enjoy,
Hawk


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 1, 2015)

Seriously a great guide to help us choose a high quality and also bang for your buck sort of speak protein. Thanks hawk


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 1, 2015)

The one I use is not even listed.
Beverly muscle provider.

I have the cell core that's listed.
It sucks

What's your favorite chicken hawk?

The Beverly I find myself craving it like I need it.
It's not cheap though. Always 40$ +

Cell core I thought may taste good since there 
Pre-workout is awesome tasting.
But it seem cheap and I hated drinking it.
Didn't make "feel" the same as the Beverly.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2015)

Good find Hawk.  I've always like Dymatize and MusclePharm Casein.  Nice to see both scored well.  Suprised to see Body Fortress up there. Raj,  I think Beverly is a great company and I loved all the products I used.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 2, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> The one I use is not even listed.
> Beverly muscle provider.
> 
> I have the cell core that's listed.
> ...



I think it's a no brainer that Bev int is top notch. Got their latest mag right beside me, however like you said it is expensive so I will only drop money on it when I can take advantage of one of their deals. Otherwise I use metrx or dymatize iso 100.

Dymatize has passed many screenings and is more affordable, it just depends if I am ordering from amazon or bbing.com

Oooh, I just thought of another article I need to post.

Hawk


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 2, 2015)

thks for sharing hawk. Good to knw the Sun warrior protein i m using is up there


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 7, 2015)

Funny that the 2 brands that walmart sells are towards the top of the rankings. .body fortress and six star.  Interesting


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> The one I use is not even listed.
> Beverly muscle provider.
> 
> I have the cell core that's listed.
> ...




Beverly is amazing! One of the first brands I ever used

I treat myself to muscle provider and ultimate muscle protein when I go back to my hometown because one shop hooks me up. 

I use a few different true nutrition proteins but also like dymatize iso 100 and optimum hydro whey, both of which I picked up on a huge Black Friday sale.


----------

